# CONTEST ENDING SOON! COME VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE! Mothering's Babywearing Photo Contest!



## cynthia mosher

Do you have a wonderful babywearing photo to share? We invite you to enter our Babywearing Photo Contest, sponsored by *Moby Wrap!*

Submit your image as a post below. There is no limit on the number of entries but each image must be in a separate post. Each submitted photo will be reviewed by the editorial team and three images will be chosen to win based on various factors--including number of community votes and photo quality. In addition to a prize from our sponsor, *Moby Wrap*, The winners will have their image featured in the Mothering community, on our Pinterest Page and on our Facebook page. All non-winning entries will also be considered for features across *Mothering.com* and on our facebook page. Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions* before you participate.

*PRIZES
1st place - THREE gift sets
2nd place - TWO gift sets
3rd place - ONE gift set*

Each *Moby Wrap Gift Set* includes a *Moby Wrap Baby Carrier, Moby Blanket *and *Knot Hat, *each in the winner's choice of color!



*About Moby Wrap*
*Moby Wrap* (MOther + baBY) was founded in 2003 by parents with a passion for babywearing who were looking for a more comfortable, versatile way to carry infants. Moby Wrap baby carriers are ideal for babies up to 35lbs. and are made from soft cotton in a wide array of colors and designs, including organic UV-protected. With informed parenting as its mission, *Moby Wrap* partners with other organizations that emphasize empowering parents.




*Type of Photos*
We encourage the submission of images that celebrate _your_ family and lifestyle as well as those that represent the many styles of babywearing. Please submit original photographs that contain images of some form or fashion of babywearing. You may be asked to sign a form verifying ownership if your work if selected to win.

*Use of Images*
Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions* before you participate. Please note that Mothering may publish the photos elsewhere on the site or on Mothering's social media network pages (Facebook, Pinterest, etc.) so if you prefer to not have your photo featured by Mothering outside of this thread please place that statement at the bottom of your post. All images without this statement will be considered for use editorially on the Mothering site and for possible feature on other Mothering sites and pages.

*How to Enter*
Submit your original photographs in this community contest thread between July 17th and July 31st, 2012. Multiple entries are allowed in separate posts. Then, share your posted image via Pinterest, Facebook or Twitter to encourage voting on your image. Images with the most votes in the community will be considered most highly to win by the Mothering editorial team. Three winners will be contacted through their Mothering community profile by August 6, 2012 and announced to the community.



*NOTE: If you are a new member your post may be caught by our spam filter. We approve these posts throughout the day. If you don't see your post in 24 hours, please contact Cynthia Mosher or AdinaL and we will check on it for you.*


----------



## montanamomof3

I had just recieved my boba! My lil man practically lived in this for the next month!


----------



## mothra19

My amazing husband carrying both our boys on a walk!


----------



## Noemi Metsch

Wish have one believe or not my son almost 1yr old in 2 day since i couldnt afford buy carrier.. since i have FMS and arthrist in my young age early 30s been want one but think too late my son going be 1yr old.. i been seen many mom have one boba or baby moby.. it was nice to have one.. guess too late but i dont have anypicture of carrier most of time i hold him..Hope some mommy there win and enjoy new baby wearing.


----------



## BriasMommy

My wonderful husband and our daughter taking a walk with our Moby!


----------



## acliff01

(Repeat post)


----------



## Chandra Walton

Camille at the airport in Lima, meeting her Peruvian family for the first time!


----------



## bedsharer1015

22 weeks pregant (now 36), love the mei tai for wearing during pregnancy! Still carry him this way


----------



## acliff01

(repeat post)


----------



## Erica Anderson

Wearing my son made nursing easy on a hike in Crete, Greece.


----------



## Faith Benson

This is me wearing my son on my back. I climb up to this water fall.


----------



## CoastaGal




----------



## mgoldberg77

Baby girl in the sling at 7 months old, all tuckered out from a morning at church!


----------



## Lara Oulahen

This is my hubby and 2 little ones hiking in Austria. My cousin captured this perfect moment.


----------



## letitiah81

Elijah and I heading out for a nature walk.


----------



## Tenk

Hiking near Jockey's Ridge in Kitty Hawk, NC in 2011. My Moby is my favorite sling and this MeiTai is my 2nd favorite. Love wearing my kids )


----------



## Tenk

<3


----------



## Tenk




----------



## Tenk




----------



## Tenk




----------



## nstewart

D enjoying his first NHL hockey game!


----------



## nstewart

Babywearing: It's not just for warm weather!

The "original" Ergo with homemade suck pads.


----------



## Amy Eva

*Hiking with Daddy at the Cranberry Bog!*


----------



## Amy Eva

*Hiking with Daddy at the Cranberry Bog!*


----------



## megcrutch




----------



## CalaRei

This sling got my baby girl from Seattle to Pittsburgh and back, in tow along with her twin brothers. This particular day was hot hot hot, and we were at family amusement park. I could nurse her to keep up her fluids as discretely as I needed to, and carry her comfortably all over the park while her big brothers had fun. In this picture, we're riding on a train! It was absolutely the ONLY way our trip would have worked.


----------



## HopefulJo




----------



## kbvr

not too late....I still babywear my 2 1/2 yr old sometimes


----------



## MaerynPearl

My hubby with our little Mae when she was a couple days old.


----------



## channaleah




----------



## channaleah




----------



## channaleah




----------



## maddievan

At Lake Michigan slinging it with my second son. I love my slings and Ergo. I couldn't imagine not wearing my babies


----------



## sem2aa

Taking baby on the journey  (at South Cumberland Recreation area, TN)


----------



## BethanieV

This is a photo of my baby Asher at about 6 weeks, snuggled up with mommy in our living room.


----------



## mrsloclark




----------



## mamabre

My daughter and I on a sunset hike in Grayling, Alaska (in the western interior along the Yukon River.) Because I had to walk everywhere, (no car, no roads out of the village) I depended on the Moby to keep us warm, safe, and together!


----------



## mamabre

My daughter and I on a hike in Grayling, Alaska, an interior village on the Yukon River. Because I had to walk everywhere and fly in and out, I depended on the Moby to keep us warm, safe, and together!


----------



## mamabre

My daughter and I on a hike in Grayling, Alaska, an interior village on the Yukon River. Because I had to walk everywhere and fly in and out, I depended on the Moby to keep us warm, safe, and together!


----------



## miss_honeyb

Close to my heart


----------



## mamabre

My daughter with her grandfather on a hike in Colorado.


----------



## miss_honeyb

Mowing the lawn with Papa!


----------



## miss_honeyb

Big Sister wearing her brother!


----------



## miss_honeyb

Big Sister had watched Mama babywearing...and she wanted to try! =]


----------



## miss_honeyb

Snuggled up in the wrap


----------



## dsgnGrl

We completed a 3 mile hike over a mountain that day! My daughter was 7 months old (yes, she was a tiny peanut.)


----------



## mamabre

My daughter and I on a hike in Grayling, Alaska, an interior village on the Yukon River. Because I had to walk everywhere and fly in and out, I depended on the Moby to keep us warm, safe, and together!


----------



## mamabre

My dad with my one year old daughter on a hike in Colorado.


----------



## phxmamafox

Here's a favorite picture of mine of my husband and our two sons on the beach in California in 2007.


----------



## astjohn

Daddy baby-wearing


----------



## Cathlin

Mama, Ellie and Papa on the Palouse, photo by sister, Corey


----------



## astjohn

On one of our many snowshoes in Steamboat Springs, CO


----------



## arlosmama

Papa Moon and Arlo on a hike by our old house near the Fundy Trail.


----------



## Cathlin

4th of July


----------



## Cathlin

Getting into the Moby after brunch


----------



## Cathlin

Papa and Ellie, first Moby Wrap


----------



## LahncasterDoula

You can't tell, but I am 9 months Prego !!


----------



## LahncasterDoula

You can't tell, but I am 9 months Prego !!


----------



## LahncasterDoula

Thank god I have a front AND back


----------



## LahncasterDoula

Good for bigger kids too !!!


----------



## LahncasterDoula

VOTE (#13) !!!! Not sure how to vote, but this pic is AWESOME !!!!


----------



## acliff01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acliff01*


Our baby's first Zombie Walk (Seattle, WA)! Rocking the Moby, like the undead do.


----------



## Alice V

Wearing my baby girl in the Ergo at 11 months old while blueberry picking.


----------



## mamakitsune

Self portrait of me and my son Jack Indra on the day he turned one month old...The wrap was a gift from my wonderful midwife


----------



## AlaskanGirl

Babywearing my first son (now 2 years old):







Babywearing my second son (now 4 months old)


----------



## tesiaz

Skiing with Daddy baby is just under 2 months. What a great day!


----------



## tesiaz

Close up but can't see baby she is all bundled up and asleep. Loved cross country skiing at less than 2 months


----------



## tesiaz

Love the Moby can carry baby and backpack to enjoy a hike in Carbondale CO for baby's 3 month birthday!


----------



## tesiaz

A wet Mother's Day game of capture the flag in Rocky Mountain National Park. We play every year since I was little. Momma and Babe, Jail guards!


----------



## Connie Ideta

At the aquarium


----------



## yogamama17




----------



## Connie Ideta

"Look at the turtle!"


----------



## Connie Ideta

Under the flower tree


----------



## Connie Ideta

Tree swinging


----------



## Connie Ideta

"How I adore him"


----------



## Connie Ideta




----------



## pastrypuff

Little man asleep in his sling 5months old


----------



## pastrypuff

At Disney world in Moby Wrap. 6 months old


----------



## ashleyb87

My dad caught this one of me trying to get ready to take a picture of my guys climbing to the top of a big rock on the beach


----------



## ashleyb87

What better way to look at Nemo and Dori at the aquarium than while babywearing?


----------



## ashleyb87




----------



## ashleyb87




----------



## ashleyb87




----------



## ashleyb87




----------



## ashleyb87




----------



## ashleyb87




----------



## ashleyb87




----------



## ashleyb87




----------



## Dandy Lion

A little music is one of the easiest ways to get my little one to sleep.


----------



## ashleyb87




----------



## aheather

Hiking with the little guy at 3 months old near Rocky Mountain National Park, CO. As I type this he's now 13 months and taking a nap in the Boba!


----------



## Jessica Norris

My daughter and I at Multnomah falls, OR, in a NeoBulle wrap


----------



## aheather

Hiking Little Rock City, NY with my 11 month old in a Boba.


----------



## Almi

One of my twins (Sunny) at 1 month old in my sling.


----------



## Almi

Both twins crammed in the sling at 2 months old (I was desperate).


----------



## Almi

One of my twins (Jova) in the sling at 3 months old.


----------



## Almi

One my twins (Jova) in a harness carrier while camping (7 months old).


----------



## Almi

My current 3 month old (Maribel) in our new Moby wrap. <3


----------



## Alenok

Babywearing in Ukrainian style. My friend Dara and her son Nick.


----------



## Alenok

Me and my daughter Anna hiking in North Woods, NH


----------



## Jessica Norris

baby girl in a sleeping baby productions ring sling


----------



## josie423

My 2 year old on my back in a Maya wrap (taken by my husband).


----------



## LovinMyNuggets

On the top of Mt. Cadillac with our Wrapstar wrap conversion mei tai.


----------



## LovinMyNuggets

Wrapping up my then 7 month old in a Didymos Deep Sea Fische.


----------



## LovinMyNuggets

And wearing my 20 month old at 38 weeks pregnant.


----------



## lena1928

The most efficient way to go for a walk with two kids.


----------



## lena1928

30 weeks pregnant and carrying my 20-month-old around the zoo. Everybody's happy this way.


----------



## lena1928

My husband is always looking for a chance to snuggle with the kids in a carrier.


----------



## themamabyrd




----------



## Allan McQuiston




----------



## Allan McQuiston




----------



## AlabamaGal

My grandmother, wearing my son (then 3 months, now 6 years) in a DIY stretchy wrap shortly after I discovered the love of babywearing. I was doing some voiceovers for a DVD about some of our family history, and she was keeping him outside, which was really only possible with the wrap, as there was nowhere to put him down and she wouldn't have been able to hold him with just her arms for very long (although she was strong and is still strong going on 90!).


----------



## Asteenhuis

Dancing at Auntie's wedding. Miles was 3 weeks old.


----------



## Asteenhuis

Dancing together at Auntie's wedding when Miles was 3 weeks old.


----------



## akind1

Me, Tandem wrapping my 2 1/2 year old and 9 month old in a Didymos Petrol Hemp Indio (admins, this is the image the photographer asked be used for sharing on the web so as to give her credit) -


----------



## MommyToAllZs

My 3 mo niece on my front and my 1 yo daughter on my back.


----------



## MommyToAllZs

My 3 mo niece on my front and my 1 yo daughter on my back.


----------



## MommyToAllZs

My 4 yo daughter loves being worn just as much as my 14 mo!


----------



## cmayanderson

I can't post a pic









But it's my profile pic!


----------



## AngelineW

My husband Cody with 3yr old Audrie & 5 month old Emma while at a Mountain Man Rendezvous in Raton, NM 6/2012


----------



## AngelineW

My husband Cody with Audrie, 4 months old, at the Wichita KS Zoo.


----------



## gzornblat

My little man Joshua. LOVES going for a walk with the Moby


----------



## gzornblat

Joshua's first trip out in the Moby wrap


----------



## gzornblat

My husband Caleb and son Joshua


----------



## gzornblat

Joshua and Uncle Tim showing you can be tough and manly AND babywear


----------



## Mama Macker

Double fisting


----------



## pbjmama

photo taken by my husband


----------



## Mama Macker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themamabyrd*
> 
> 
> 
> Just like old times as wombmates.


This is so beautiful!


----------



## freegirl23cat

*Sisters  Daughters  Love *


----------



## freegirl23cat

Beautiful Sisters


----------



## bhaktiinbanares

Wearing Little Elk at 10months old in Varanasi, India


----------



## mamameeya

Hello, I am new here, but unsure where to sumbit our baby carrier photo.

thanks!

ellie


----------



## Muchfaith22




----------



## Muchfaith22




----------



## Muchfaith22




----------



## Muchfaith22




----------



## EmbraceLife

My son Kip and I shopping for fabric. I love letting him experience the different textures. Baby wearing in the Action Baby Carrier which is my absolute favorite!


----------



## EmbraceLife

Wearing Kip at 27# still! Dread the day we have to stop! Using the Action Baby Carrier which will give me up to 40#!


----------



## EmbraceLife

Jay is 30# and he gets so excited as I put the carrier on. He is very happy and content to snuggle and be worn in the Action Baby Carrier. Thankfully, I have 10 more pounds that I get to enjoy wearing him!


----------



## mama2elisabeth

Wearing my (then) 18 month old daughter on a hike in Red River Gorge. Now at four-and-a-half, she can hike for miles on her own, but she still likes to be worn occasionally. I would love to win a collection of Moby Wraps for the lending library of the babywearing group I lead in Lexington, Ky - Bluegrass Babywearers!


----------



## kyfromca

This is my sweet baby Noble at about 8 weeks old.... in his beloved Moby.


----------



## Jaimee




----------



## Jaimee

Taken by my MIL


----------



## Jaimee




----------



## Jaimee




----------



## Jaimee




----------



## crystal_buffaloe

This was the day Dada got sworn in as a member of the Missouri Bar -- and the 3+ hour crowded event would have been impossible without wearing the toddler! (16 months)


----------



## crystal_buffaloe

At a wedding (10 weeks):


----------



## crystal_buffaloe

And just a random (if slightly fussy) day (5 months old):


----------



## EllerysMama

10 month old in linen RSling on Dyckman Street NYC


----------



## CDsMom1031

Walking our dog. I would not be able to walk a dog with a baby if I didn't wear him.


----------



## KermitII63

All snuggled up and ready to walk through the snow.


----------



## KermitII63

All snuggled up and ready to go for a walk in the snow.


----------



## GoGoGirl

Wearing my little one leaves my arms free for my big girl. 

This is my newborn in a woven wrap, on the NYC subway on the way to her ped visit. Just 5 days after her world turned upside down, my 2 year old still needed to be in my lap.


----------



## GoGoGirl

Playing with my big girl on the Manhattan sidewalk while the baby hangs out in a torso carry.


----------



## nigellas




----------



## MrsGregory

She was so tiny, and I loved having her so close to my heart as much as possible.


----------



## Ravensong13

Wearing my three month old son during a parade with our pirate crew.


----------



## mrsivyadams

At the Big Horn Sheep Park in Boulder City, Nevada

Handmade ringsling


----------



## Sumoji

Wearing my twins in the Moby.


----------



## FamilyBirthEd

Wearing my youngest (#4) while walking with my oldest.


----------



## Sumoji

Enjoying a day at the lake.


----------



## Sumoji

First day outside and being worn.


----------



## FamilyBirthEd

Wearing my youngest (#4) who is now 3, while walking with my oldest, who will soon be 9. Miss those newborn days.


----------



## ayeshas2boys

Here is 2 picture of my youngest when he was a about 3 months doing his sleepy/grumpy/gremlin baby impression. i used my kari me everyday until the summer, he is now 16 months and still loves it, i would'nt be without it, i used it for my older child too


----------



## Sumoji

Ergo cuddles


----------



## ayeshas2boys

this is my youngest son, when he was about 3 months, he is now 16 months and still loves his kari me, we have used it for breastfeeding, and for travelling.


----------



## haren.13

My sweet boy spent pretty much our whole vacation being worn. Separation anxiety and not feeling well made him want to stick close to mommy <3


----------



## BeesMilk

Hiking near Multnomah Falls in Oregon.


----------



## Tracy2012

Out on a nature walk. Loved the Moby wrap!


----------



## Andie Wyrick

Canyon being worn by big brother Case. Brothers Bonding.


----------



## Tracy2012

Baby wearing Mommas. Ergo, Moby and Hot Sling. Our Favorites!


----------



## nd01

My husband and my son doing a trail walk in the Catskills


----------



## csbowley

Our son was born while we lived and worked in Mozambique, these pictures are at 4, 7 and 10 weeks. At 7 weeks he travelled with me for work (by plane and car) for the first time, and we did it several times after that, but it would have been impossible without our Sleepy Wrap! He's 13 months now and we still love carrying him, although now with an Ergo.


----------



## ayeshas2boys

being snuggled up with my mummy makes me oh so sleepy..


----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Red Hot Mama




----------



## Doctor Abby




----------



## Doctor Abby




----------



## jamiej3205

My daughter and I hiking in MO!


----------



## chicagoerika

Ready to explore Mackinac Island!


----------



## jamiej3205

Beautiful fall hike in MO.


----------



## chicagoerika

Ready to explore Mackinac Island with Mommy!


----------



## molive

file://localhost/Users/meganoliveconner/Desktop/333_567942411747_1457_n.jpg


----------



## haren.13

35 weeks pregnant with #3, carrying #2 in a Beco 4th Gen


----------



## haren.13

32 weeks pregnant with #3, #1 on my back in an Ergo


----------



## jamiej3205

Just finishing a good long hike!


----------



## Jessicounselor

Here's mine:



Jessi


----------



## Jessicounselor

Here's mine:


----------



## aliciameenaghan

This was my 8 week old daughter, Arya's, first time in the Moby wrap. She snuggled right in peacefully to sleep, without the usual settling-in fuss she has in other babywearing carriers. The Moby is now a daily essential for us!


----------



## Jessicounselor

Enjoy:



Jessi


----------



## love being a Mom

Carrying my 2 girls before bed one night on one of our camping trips. Ergo on the back, ring sling on the front


----------



## gladnat

Babywearing in the Grand Tetons!


----------



## gladnat

Babywearing in Grand Tetons National Park!


----------



## fruitsoflabor

We cuddle everywhere! A snapshot of my family during our coastal vacation.


----------



## effiesmommy

This was my daughter's first (and my first after birth) hiking trip when she was three weeks old. It was in January in Tennessee and there were icicles on the rocks but she stayed all warm and snuggled up in the Moby Wrap and pretty much slept the entire thing. She is now 7 months old and loves going for lots of walks.


----------



## Connie Ideta




----------



## mama.nesta

file://localhost/Users/EMapunda/Desktop/P2210180.JPG


----------



## Asheville Mama

my twins at 3months still snuggling in together


----------



## cbdoula

I waited 24 years to be able to use my snugglie ---- the original baby carrier from the early 70's.

Tyler and Gramma gramma hiking the Adirondacks.


----------



## mama.nesta

file://localhost/Users/EMapunda/Desktop/P4210037.JPG


----------



## halliemckee

Long day at the Zoo!


----------



## mgn0511

My Husband wearing our baby boy Xander in our ring sling


----------



## LauraF

Hi, I'm new hope I am doing this right. Have some pictures of me with my youngest in our favourite Sakura Bloom ring sling in various locations around the world...

Here we are on a fantastic sunny spring day in the Austria Zillertal with the snow capped alps in the background. This was a day off from snowboarding, it was so sunny I had to use the tail to cover his head! We'd just got off the narrow guage Zillertal railway.


----------



## LauraF

This is another shot in the Austrian alps. We had so much fun.


----------



## LauraF

This is us taking a little break at the Tower of London a couple of weeks ago. I love the fact that he still loves the sling at 15 months and we can go anywhere and have sleepy cuddles. I did need that coffee though.


----------



## LauraF

Last one! Sorry, hope its ok  Here we are in the National Portrait Gallery. Its so posh I just wanted a photo of us there. I was really proud to feed him here too in the gallery just say on a bench. I did see another lady feeding but she was tucked in a corner with one of those big aprons and I felt a little sad for her.


----------



## katej21

Our family trip to Japan! Mom, Dad and Baby


----------



## katej21

Dad and Baby


----------



## katej21

In Japan, waiting for the train, we made new friends


----------



## MommyToAllZs

My friend Jen and her son Lukas (1 yr) and I and my daughter Zehla (1 yr) in our Boba Tweets.


----------



## MommyToAllZs

My friend Jen and her 1 yo son Lukas and myself and my 1 yo daughter Zehla in our Boba Tweets.


----------



## monicholie

Dad's Homemade double baby backpack.


----------



## MrsAeiou

Babywearing in a Mei Tai at the Grand Canyon!!


----------



## liloo

Central Park Zoo with my father 2 boys and pregnant with baby #3


----------



## liloo

Central Park Zoo with my father 2 boys and pregnant with baby #3


----------



## liloo

Central Park Zoo with my father, 2 boys and baby #3 on the way


----------



## liloo

Yummy baby Cuddles!!! Thank Gd for baby wearing!!!


----------



## liloo

Central Park Zoo with my father, 2 boys and baby #3 on the way


----------



## liloo

Central Park Zoo with my father, 2 boys and baby #3 on the way


----------



## liloo

Carrying is Caring- A close knit family!

Me, Hubby, Baby #1, #2, and # 3 on the way


----------



## strmis

Her first trip to Disneyland and walked her in this sling the WHOLE DAY!!!

Yes, she is my Sunshine


----------



## smarcinko

The Ergo carrier makes us oh so happy!


----------



## smarcinko

The Ergo carrier makes us oh so happy!


----------



## tubbytelly

Babywearing in Sweden. The color coordination is totally accidental!


----------



## karlajerez




----------



## karlajerez




----------



## Ashley Rios Mom

Babywearing and nursing my 5.5 month old (now 2.5 year old) DS at Bonita Beach while doing some yoga. Now that's some crunchy multi-tasking ;p Namaste!


----------



## Addysmom919

WE LOVE BABYWEARING!


----------



## alwillia4484

Baby Santi being worn by Grandma during their very first meeting <3


----------



## MegaMomma77

This is me, nursing Sophia in our ring sling, while riding a ferry boat to Mackinac Island, Michigan. Unfortunately, my 8 year old daughter took the pic, so it's cut off at the bottom a bit!! This was a blissful moment <3


----------



## MegaMomma77

Sophia riding in our pouch sling, while we all take a stroll through the butterfly exhibit at Frederick Meijer Gardens.


----------



## freesais




----------



## alwillia4484

Baby Santi being worn by Grandma during their very first meeting <3


----------



## Melanie Ann

Celebrating my 1st Mother's Day at a beach wedding


----------



## freesais




----------



## freesais




----------



## freesais

With Daddy at Monterey Bay Aquarium. Still babywearing at 2 years.


----------



## freesais

Going for a hike at Pt. Lobos State Park...chilly day but warm on Daddy's back.


----------



## alansmom08

At a summer barbeque for a neighbor's son's birthday party.


----------



## MommatoGray

Self portrait of what we do during the day. We love cuddling!

This is my son and I at ten weeks!


----------



## MommatoGray

Oops! Sorry, I guess I cannot participate because I am Canadian. I do not know how to delete. Thanks!!


----------



## jenneology

Hiking a driftwood covered beach, Puget Sound WA


----------



## Thursday Girl




----------



## Thursday Girl

Inside a cave


----------



## Thursday Girl

at an old Anasazi dwelling


----------



## sigkaplori

Taking a walk along Crystal Lake, VT our most recent family vacation AH!


----------



## bchustz2

My husband and our nephew


----------



## DanteLoganMom




----------



## Amphyonis

Out working on the farm with Mommy


----------



## Amphyonis

For the first 5 months of her life, we worked on a sustainable livestock farm. We did all of our work with our baby girl in the wrap and Daddy carried her most of the time. This picture is when she was only 1 month old. I think it is so sweet how she is looking up at him


----------



## Jelaurie

My Special Ops soldier husband wearing our one week old daughter, ready to go strawberry picking on the farm!


----------



## aggie pop

Me and my 6 month old on our honeymoon with us (yes, I won the game!)

A


----------



## aggie pop

My grandfather made this sling for us so we could be together at my wedding (husband not pictured, unfortunately).


----------



## lifescholar




----------



## lifescholar




----------



## lifescholar




----------



## BoyGirlBoy

My husband and our boys at the pumpkin patch last fall


----------



## lifescholar

Best place for a sick baby!


----------



## kmesservy

My husband and I with our two children walked in a 5k pouring rain,


----------



## MamaBakken

Babywearing and nursing were our saving grace through the occupation in our capitol building during the Madison, Wisconsin Uprising of 2011!


----------



## KellyKantner

At the San Francisco Japanese Tea Gardens


----------



## EuroMama

Getting chores done. Babywearing style!


----------



## Onkiekat

Me and my son Zeke in the Boba 3G


----------



## KellyKantner

Camping at Calaveras Big Trees


----------



## BoyGirlBoy




----------



## Regina Myers

Heading to the beach  My little is 35 months big and still loves to be "packed up" as he calls it


----------



## KellyKantner

10 days old - taken after planting placenta in the redwood grove where we were married


----------



## BoyGirlBoy




----------



## Griffysmom

This is my sweet boy Griffin at 10 months on the day our podeagi arrived. He loves it!!


----------



## Jrocchio




----------



## HippieLayd

From my blog and the photo credit goes to Paige Maitland of Lightnest Collective.

http://www.lightnestcollective.com/ and freespiritedtmama.blogspot.com/


----------



## amtheg

A few weeks after my little one was born. Our first hike alone.....


----------



## Satya Om

with my beloved Sammy in our magical bed ))


----------



## Nomadic Coconut

San Cristobal de las Casas Chiapas Mexico 2003 I felt almost naked wearing a 'normal' baby carrier backpack when all the locals wore their babies in a shawl...so I did both wrapping the shawl around the backpack, when we left I gave the backpack away and continued to wear Caspian in nothing but a shawl tied over one shoulder for the rest of his 'backpacking' days ~


----------



## SpringSerenity

You can't see the Ergo Baby under his coat, but aren't they just the snuggest hikers ever?


----------



## heidebrw

My 3 year old daughter wearing her baby while watering our garden.


----------



## SpringSerenity

My husband and daughter on the way walk to our favorite farmer's market.


----------



## amtheg

=)...


----------



## amtheg




----------



## mimisunrise

wearing my LO during Holy Week (April 2012)


----------



## mimisunrise

mama's POV while wearing my LO! (july 4 2011)


----------



## Jill Deskiewicz

Love wearing my baby!


----------



## jilljurenka




----------



## KCronkrite13

Carrying 12 month old Leia and holding 4 year old Brian for a trip to the zoo!


----------



## KCronkrite13

My mom carrying my 7-month-old daughter at the San Diego Botanical Gardens.


----------



## BigLittleDays

My hubby, 2 kids, and I visiting the great obsidian flows in Sunriver, OR.

Strollers NOT welcome, as we had just hiked up a giant snow-covered hill when we took this picture!


----------



## raqmykds




----------



## lindaski

hiking in the ergo!


----------



## lindaski

snug in the beco while mommy cooks


----------



## BigLittleDays

Precious boy in his natural state. I wore him 8 hours a day, every day when I went to visit Philadelphia last summer.


----------



## raqmykds




----------



## MarineWife

Checking out the flowing lava from Kilauea on the Big Island, Hawaii.


----------



## raqmykds




----------



## MarineWife

Hiking through the Hawaii Volcano National Park.


----------



## raqmykds




----------



## kmcdaniel12

I'm still trying to figure out how to best wear both of them at 10 months!


----------



## JanaBC

My home birthed, cloth diapered, whole son, Alder and I in the Grand Canyon when he was about four months old.


----------



## raqmykds




----------



## MarineWife




----------



## lindaski




----------



## JanaBC




----------



## mimisunrise

on a walk with my then 6 month old (now 22 months!)


----------



## raqmykds




----------



## MarineWife




----------



## raqmykds

Practicing.


----------



## raqmykds

Just like Mama.


----------



## Eva Humblebee

Apple picking with the Moby Wrap.


----------



## Nickierail

My son was amazed by the beautiful redwood trees on our trip to Northern California.


----------



## Vanessa Mansker




----------



## aggie pop

My grandfather made this sling to match my wedding dress

Baby Jackson, 6 months


----------



## ineversleep

My daughter, Whitney, and I on vacation at Grandma and Papa's lake. She napped in her wrap the entire week...more like her entire life!lol


----------



## tats1984




----------



## dnator22

Daddy's hiking buddy.


----------



## dnator22

Snuggling Daddy.


----------



## mamasasa

keeping an eye out, snug in the Tricotti


----------



## dnator22

SuperDad!


----------



## KGieng

My sweet girl & I hanging out...


----------



## BerryLuvable84

My son, Lucas, safe in his Moby after his two month vaccinations.


----------



## mamaK3211




----------



## MommaGiz

Love the Boston hat!


----------



## EweeSweetie

Three month old daughter in our Bali Breeze. She was sleepy while I helped my older son learn to bowl.


----------



## LisaMommy Of4

Me & Abigayle getting some things done around the house while her brothers are napping and her sister is at school. In the picture she was 2 months old. She is now 16 Months and we still use our Moby all the time.


----------



## everydayprincess




----------



## shastasodapop




----------



## Allison Batman




----------



## happybaby1

Babywearing my 5 month old on a flight from Boston to NYC... wore her from the car, all the way through check in and through security (they didn't even make me unwrap her) and onto the plane where she slept the whole flight! First flight success thanks to babywearing!


----------



## lula'smom

My babywearing girls!


----------



## happybaby1

Love walks with my dada! Even big men can babywear! My husband is 6'6" tall and can babywear with the best of them.. love it


----------



## lula'smom

My husband wearing our sleeping 3 month old baby girl while playing performing at our older daughter's school's winter crafting festival.


----------



## kindablue




----------



## Marybell6126

in the middle of a family photo shoot and she was sooooo upset that i moby'd her to make her more comfortable. she was born with gi issues and colic and tons more but the moby makes her so at peace. love moby


----------



## judy805

Me and my little Leo - when he was a few weeks old (He's now 3.5 months old!)


----------



## Jaimi Meyer




----------



## leifschon

I have carried all three of my babies and I love seeing my babies carry their baby dolls. This fun picture was captured by an excellent photographer Wendy Swanson from NW Indiana.


----------



## everydayprincess




----------



## CoopMomOf4

Snuggling in our Didymos woven wrap...poor baby is teething


----------



## CoopMomOf4




----------



## CoopMomOf4

Keepin baby girl close at the zoo


----------



## CoopMomOf4




----------



## TinyDancer1115

My husband picking raspberries, wearing our son Gabrie...


----------



## CoopMomOf4

Daddy is doing double duty with 2 year old on the back and 6 month old on the front <3


----------



## CoopMomOf4

Squishy snuggles


----------



## CoopMomOf4

Pregnant babywearing <3


----------



## Amy Black Bear

This picture was taken by my mother at Shoup Park in Ohio. It is of me and my second born son Robert on his first time down a slide. Robert was 13wks 3days old here.


----------



## lydiapautler




----------



## Yatesvision

baby wearing at the beach.


----------



## Yatesvision

baby wearing lets me go anying where with my kids


----------



## Yatesvision

7 year old wearing 3 month old. he loves babies


----------



## Erin Cinense

helpful little hands are a blessing


----------



## Belle

Katherine and I at the Oregon zoo.


----------



## Daners

Babywearing my infant while do a Cave Run Clean Up in Morehead Kentucky!


----------



## sharonblueyes

This is my sister wearing my son in my Ergo on a hike up the Butte in Palmer, Alaska.  Pioneer Peak in the background.


----------



## Yatesvision

traveling


----------



## Yatesvision

getting ready for the airport


----------



## sharonblueyes

My daughter (9 mos) and myself, enjoying the chilly state fair.


----------



## fsskl1

The beautiful Carlson family


----------



## beletili

http://krolowasniegu7.pxd.pl/zdjecie/854514/1/raw2701][/URL]


----------



## campfiregirl

Sweetpea just a couple weeks after birth.


----------



## danceypants




----------



## danceypants




----------



## campfiregirl

Grandma and Sweetpea.


----------



## danceypants




----------



## danceypants




----------



## Lucretia Parau

me and my 2 daughters, the young one was 2 weeks old in this pictures and adored the wrap.now she is 15 months old and still adores it.


----------



## Lucretia Parau

in this picture our youngest daughter was 2 months old and havoing her first vacation.a walk on the beach, at sunset.


----------



## saraht7910

Cooking dinner with my 6 week old 14 month old


----------



## belacmsage

Daddy wearing DS on his first trip to the zoo


----------



## belacmsage

DS's firt trip to the zoo. He seemed unimpressed.


----------



## Marney Klein

Every time I put my second daughter on she fell asleep within 30 seconds. It was so sweet. I took a lot of asleep again photos and this was my favorite with her hands together.<3


----------



## earthymomma7

Hiking with our 3 year old and 8 month old!


----------



## Yatesvision




----------



## Candy Warner

At the farmers market for the first time. One happy baby close to his mama. Lots of questions about what i was using to carry him


----------



## Ree Tee

Hiking Wahclella Falls in beautiful Oregon...


----------



## Ree Tee

Hiking in Portland...Smiles all around...


----------



## Anna Vigil

She fell asleep on our walk and I just left her sleeping there after we got home <3


----------



## fsskl1

Sweet baby Finn <3


----------



## fsskl1

Five-year-old Taus, worn by his dad in a back wrap - and soooo happy to be up there!


----------



## aggie pop

3 month old Jackson in a stretchy wrap on a tire swing with me


----------



## aggie pop

Winter in New York City. Looks like he's in the Storchenweige from the purple sticking out at my neck and iirc this is the Mamaponcho.


----------



## aggie pop

Our Wedding (6 month old Jackson in homemade sling)


----------



## Onkiekat

Zeke and I at IKEA


----------



## laurenerc

Walking across town to visit Joseph's Aunt DeeDee and cousins Jackson and Rose


----------



## laurenerc

First time in the Maya Wrap


----------



## laurenerc

Confused by the freebie pouch I got when Joseph was just days old. It didn't work out for us. No wonder it was free


----------



## g1rlg0ne

At our favorite park on Lake Washington


----------



## Littlebmama

The only place he wanted to sleep!


----------



## JessicaHill

My sweet Joonbug and I on an early morning beach walk in Florence, OR


----------



## JessicaHill

Asleep in the Moby


----------



## JessicaHill

Late winter hike with 3 month old Rivers

at Enders falls in CT


----------



## JessicaHill

Photo of Riv at 2 months riding in his Moby wrapped in a peekaru, what I see looking down


----------



## karlajerez




----------



## karlajerez

Ryan @ 1 month cozy in his wrap.


----------



## miriamh912

wearing my first on a walk through the forest in upstate New York.


----------



## miriamh912

Getting stuff done around the house.


----------



## toxicsky

I'd love to vote for Mama2Elisabeth, but it won't let me vote at all.


----------



## Jaimee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toxicsky*
> 
> I'd love to vote for Mama2Elisabeth, but it won't let me vote at all.


Click the thumbs up button at the bottom of the post next to the multi quote button. Then click the "add to reputation" button in the window that pops up. If you can't do these things, ask an admin for assistance.

You might experience this issue if you're using the app on an iPad or other such device. Try using a laptop/desktop instead.


----------



## miriamh912

Walking my girl to sleep in a DIY gauze.


----------



## Jelaurie

I cant figure out how to delete - double posted in error!


----------



## miriamh912

My picture in post 398 was deleted







. Should I repost?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama

Here are me and my DC #1 when she was about 5 biking in Mexico


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama

Wearing DC#2 at Mardi Gras 2012


----------



## Rachela1




----------



## Rachela1




----------



## Rachela1




----------



## Rachela1




----------



## Rachela1




----------



## cynthia mosher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miriamh912*
> 
> My picture in post 398 was deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Should I repost?


Edit your post and upload the image directly from your computer instead of linking to the image at Photobucket.


----------



## lizbusch

Love this one of me & my firstborn during her first Christmas season


----------



## lizbusch




----------



## lizbusch




----------



## Lynn101185

My wedding day, Last August, wearing my 3 month old.


----------



## Lynn101185

My beach wedding last August. My oldest daughter was the flower girl, and my youngest was in my sleepy wrap 3/4 of the night.


----------



## Lynn101185

My wedding last August, wearing my 3 month old.


----------



## Lynn101185

My wedding last August, wearing my 3 month old.


----------



## Lynn101185

My wedding last August, wearing my 3 month old daughter.


----------



## Rachela1




----------



## Rachela1




----------



## Rachela1




----------



## Zirconia

Skin-to-skin with Baby Eliette - 2 weeks old.


----------



## Ravensong13

dh wearing our son at festival in the glen. We like to call this his 'mom porn' look


----------



## fruitsoflabor

Enjoying fresh coastal air and vegetable bounty at Wilder Ranch Park.


----------



## fruitsoflabor

My happy baby after viewing "The Nutcracker Ballet"


----------



## Ashley Rios Mom

Here's a close up of that sweet boy after he fell asleep:


----------



## branditopolis

DS and I in a homemade gauze wrap


----------



## branditopolis




----------



## millstate

Scottie's First Hike!


----------



## millstate

Scottie's First Hike!


----------



## SparrowPheather

Sorry, I can't figure out how to rotate it! Me and Miss Salem, heading out for a walk in our neighborhood


----------



## cynthia mosher

Congratulations to our winners!

First Prize goes to Lara Oulahen with 44 thumbs up:



Second Prize goes to Jaimee with 18 thumbs up:



Third Prize goes to themamabyrd with 16 thumbs up:



I will be contacting the three of you by PM to arrange for delivery of your prizes.

Thanks for the beautiful photos everyone! We plan to make a slideshow of the images which we will feature when it is done.

Beautiful babywearing!


----------

